# RFL - UD2 Transition



## 33sun33 (May 20, 2010)

Hey y'all,

I have had some great success on the Rapid Fat Loss diet by Lyle MacDonald.  A few weeks ago I started on RFL, and lost 10lbs in a little less than 2 weeks.  I ate at maintenance for a week, and just started another RFL cycle as a category 2 dieter three days ago (believing that I was still over 15% bodyfat).

Well, I was pleasantly surprised this afternoon when I checked my bodyfat (with calipers), and came out at 13.7%.  What this means, according to RFL, is that I am now a Category I dieter, and thus should have no free meals or refeeds until the end of the 12 day cycle.  

This is a problem, since I will be traveling and meeting the inlaws over Memorial Day weekend, and it is near impossible to avoid carbs over the family meals without causing a ruckus. 

As I see it, I have the following options:

(1) Stay on RFL as a category 2 dieter (even though Im at 13.6% bf)

(2) Switch to RFL as a category 1 dieter, but end the diet after 10 days and go into an intense carb up over memorial day.

(3) switch to UD2


So what do you all think is best for continuing to cut? Im leaning towards options 2 or 3...


----------



## FMJ (May 20, 2010)

33sun33 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I have had some great success on the Rapid Fat Loss diet by Lyle MacDonald. A few weeks ago I started on RFL, and lost 10lbs in a little less than 2 weeks. I ate at maintenance for a week, and just started another RFL cycle as a category 2 dieter three days ago (believing that I was still over 15% bodyfat).
> 
> ...


 

Personally, I would do one of two things... I would switch to a standard 500 calorie deficit diet for a few weeks (until you're past the family visit) or switch over to UD2. If you're BF is accurate and you're indeed at 13.6% I think RFL is overkill. But thats just my opinion. Damayor, Juggernaut, these guys are on RFL right now. They could probably chime in with a better opinion.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

Cause a ruckus. If you're serious about the diet, they'll just have to  understand. Odds are they will respect your fortitude.

I would stick with Cat2, and do the refeed as described in the book....don't go crazy with it. Otherwise, and I believe Lyle addressed something similar on his site, if it turns out you cannot follow the diet, don't get too stressed about it. Just get through the holiday and resume the diet afterwards. Think about it. You didn't get fat in a week's time, so a week lost shouldn't mean the end of your dietary world.

Congrats on your progress!


----------



## Built (May 20, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Cause a ruckus. If you're serious about the diet, they'll just have to  understand. Odds are they will respect your fortitude.
> 
> I would stick with Cat2, and do the refeed as described in the book....don't go crazy with it. Otherwise, and I believe Lyle addressed something similar on his site, if it turns out you cannot follow the diet, don't get too stressed about it. Just get through the holiday and resume the diet afterwards. Think about it. You didn't get fat in a week's time, so a week lost shouldn't mean the end of your dietary world.
> 
> Congrats on your progress!


^ Smart man. Listen to him.


----------



## FMJ (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, I knew DaMayor could advise you better. He is the RFL king right now. 
Question though guys. Isn't there a point when RFL isn't the best choice for someone? For example, 33sun is already at a semi low bodyfat so does that make RFL too extreme a plan to use? Similarly, UD2 isn't recommended for those with too high a BF percentage. So I'm just curious.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

Built said:


> ^ Smart man. Listen to him.



Good teachers.....and a little studying.

I can't respond to the UD2.0 angle just yet...haven't read the book.


----------



## Built (May 20, 2010)

33sun, if you're sure on what to do for UD, you could go ahead with that. Otherwise, do RFL with the cheat as mentioned.


----------



## 33sun33 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!!  I have both books, so Ill take your advice and keep on trucking with rfl/cat 2, before eventually moving on to ud2.


----------

